
Ask HN: What do lawyers use to manage contract revisions? - rco8786
I imagine something git-like would be useful here. Is there some ubiquitous software that most&#x2F;all law firms are using? Or are they still passing word docs back and forth?
======
catacombs
Microsoft Word with edits most likely.

